# Kanji help please(not a blade)



## Logan09 (Mar 21, 2021)

Could someone please help me with this. I know it's not a blade, but not sure where else to get translated. 
Thank you.


----------



## KenHash (Mar 22, 2021)

Logan09 said:


> Could someone please help me with this. I know it's not a blade, but not sure where else to get translated.



It is Chinese.


----------

